# estiración



## elesqueje

Hola:
¿Por qué no existe la palabra "estiración" como término reconocido de la acción de estirar? Gracias.


----------



## Jonno

Porque ya hay una, que es estiramiento


----------



## elesqueje

gracias, me he sonreido por tu inventiva, pero mi conocimiento sigue igual respecto unos minutos atras. slds


----------



## Bloodsun

elesqueje said:


> gracias, me he sonreido por tu inventiva, pero mi conocimiento sigue igual respecto unos minutos atras. slds



No es inventiva de Jonno. Realmente existe *estiramiento*, que es la acción y el efecto de estirar. ¿Para qué inventar otra?


----------



## elesqueje

precisamente ese es el tema, ya se que exite estiramiento, pero tambien se que a veces algo se puede decir de dos formas distintas, por lo cual la respuesta sobre la existencia de estiramiento la conocia, pero mi pregunta sigue sin respuesta, aunque agradezco vuestra voluntad por desasnarme.


----------



## MAGUANÁ

elesqueje said:


> precisamente ese es el tema, ya se que exite estiramiento, pero tambien se que a veces algo se puede decir de dos formas distintas, por lo cual la respuesta sobre la existencia de estiramiento la conocia, pero mi pregunta sigue sin respuesta, aunque agradezco vuestra voluntad por desasnarme.


 
elesqueje tiene razón. Por ejemplo: *aburrimiento* y *aburrición,* las dos están en el DRAE significando lo mismo. Primero entró aburrimiento, en 1770 y luego aburrición, en 1880.
Supongo que para la inclusión de una palabra se tendrá en cuenta su difusión y empleo oral y escrito.

Saludos


----------



## Bloodsun

MAGUANÁ said:


> elesqueje tiene razón. Por ejemplo: *aburrimiento* y *aburrición,* las dos están en el DRAE significando lo mismo. Primero entró aburrimiento, en 1770 y luego aburrición, en 1880.
> Supongo que para la inclusión de una palabra se tendrá en cuenta su difusión y empleo oral y escrito.



¿*Aburrición* está en el DRAE????? ¡Qué barbaridad!

Bueno, al menos acabo de chequear, y el DUE no acepta esa burrada.


----------



## Vampiro

MAGUANÁ said:


> Supongo que para la inclusión de una palabra se tendrá en cuenta su difusión y empleo oral y escrito.


Que se sienten a esperar que se imponga “estiración” entonces, pero en un asiento cómodo, porque no conozco a nadie capaz de usar esa burrada.
Honestamente, yo creo que no se usa porque suena como el hoyo.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

elesqueje said:


> ¿porque no existe la palabra estiración como término reconocido de la acción de estirar?


 
No sé, chico, será que no la han inventado aún. Pero no es extraño, ya que tampoco existe la palabra agilipollación; probablemente porque ya existe el agilipollamiento. 

Pero no desesperes, que algún político acabará por usarla para hablar de la estiración de la crisis.


> gracias


 
De nada.


----------



## Jonno

Yo me puedo inventar también "estirantez", "estiridad" o cualquier derivado de estirar que use un prefijo. Y así de cada palabra conocida puedes inventar media docena de formas para decir lo mismo, porque hay herramientas de sobra en el idioma para poder hacerlo.

Pero eso no quiere decir que sean palabras usadas, y no tiene sentido preguntar "por qué no está reconocido"  No está... porque no es una palabra que se use.

Aparte, que una palabra no aparezca en el diccionario no quiere decir que no se use ni esté reconocida. Hay infinidad de palabras que existen, se usan habitualmente, y son absolutamente correctas, pero no están en los diccionarios de uso de la lengua.


----------



## RIU

elesqueje said:


> gracias, me he sonreido por tu inventiva, pero mi conocimiento sigue igual respecto unos minutos atras. slds


 


elesqueje said:


> precisamente ese es el tema, ya se que exite estiramiento, pero tambien se que a veces algo se puede decir de dos formas distintas, por lo cual la respuesta sobre la existencia de estiramiento la conocia, pero mi pregunta sigue sin respuesta, aunque agradezco vuestra voluntad por desasnarme.


 
Ambas son un puntazo.

Felicidades Víctor, abajo te has currado el 8.000.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

elesqueje said:


> ¿Por qué no existe la palabra estiración como término reconocido de la acción de estirar? gracias



La respuesta no es evidente. Quizá es porque estiramiento es palabra más estirada que estiración...

Pero veamos qué dicen los que saben, es decir, los del DRAE, sobre los sufijos que nos ocupan:



> -*ción*.
> (Del lat. -tĭo, -ōnis).
> 1. suf. Forma sustantivos verbales, que expresan *acción y efecto*. Aparece en la forma -ción, no precedido de vocal, en ciertos sustantivos generalmente procedentes del latín. Función, lección, producción. *Los creados en español toman la forma -ación, si el verbo del que derivan es de la primera conjugación*. Grabación; -ición, si es de la tercera. Embutición. Si el sustantivo deriva de un verbo de la segunda, toma otro sufijo.





> -*miento*.
> (Del lat. -mentum).
> 1. suf. En los sustantivos verbales, suele significar '*acción y efecto*'. Toma las formas -amiento e -imiento. Debilitamiento, levantamiento. Atrevimiento, florecimiento.



Según todo esto, no existiría motivo alguno por el que no pudiéramos decir "estiración": deriva de un verbo de la primera conjugación y expresa acción y efecto, como ocurre con *estiramiento*. Pero el caso es que esta última se impuso a la primera que, por falta de entrenamiento auditivo, puede sonarnos mal.


----------



## Agró

Víctor Pérez said:


> Pero el caso es que esta última se impuso a la primera que, por falta de entrenamiento auditivo, puede sonarnos mal.


Yo creo que fue por falta de entrenación.


----------



## clares3

Hola
La pregunta de El esqueje  y la argumentación sobre por qué deberíamos aceptar una palabra sólo porque es posible no resuelve el hecho de que algunos prefijos no funcionan con ciertos conceptos; es decir, que no hay estiración por la misma razón por la que no decimos sentimación sino sentimiento.
(Me ha cruzado con Víctor Pérez; creo que él lo ha argumentado mejor)


----------



## francisgranada

elesqueje said:


> ¿porque no existe la palabra estiración como término reconocido de la acción de estirar?


 
A la propia pregunta, es decir _¿por qué no existe ...?_ según mi opinión, no hay una respuesta "científica". Simplemente no se usa... No obstante, la palabra _estiración_ en teoría podría tranquilamente existir, porque no contradice a la "lógica" española (o romance, en general). 

Los sufijos típicos para formar sustantivos abstractos de verbos en español son _-*ión*_, _-*m*(i)*ento* _y _-(n)*cia*/*za*_. Tenemos p.e. _estación_, _estancia,_ _estamiento_ (hoy desusado); _nación_, _nacencia, nacimiento; tensión, tendencia_ pero no _*tendimiento; sugerencia, sugestión_ pero no *_sugerimiento; tenencia_ pero no _*tenición_ ni _*tenimiento; preferencia_ pero no _*preferición _ni _*preferimiento; andamiento_ pero no_ *andación_ etc ... Además, el propio infinitivo, y a veces también el participio, pueden tener un valor de sustantivo abstracto (cfr. _significado_ y _significación_). 

Por consecuencia, en la práctica, probablemente no hay necesidad de todas las formas teóricamente posibles ....


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

elesqueje said:


> precisamente ese es el tema, ya se que exite estiramiento, pero tambien se que a veces algo se puede decir de dos formas distintas, por lo cual la respuesta sobre la existencia de estiramiento la conocia, pero mi pregunta sigue sin respuesta, aunque agradezco vuestra voluntad por desasnarme.



Además de estiramiento, la acción y el efecto de estirar se llama  también 'estirado'. O sea, que ya hay dos palabras; ahora habrá que  argumentar ¿por qué no puede haber tres?
Nada impide que haya dos, tres o más formas de decir lo mismo. Pero tampoco que haya una solo.
Por ejemplo, ya que has traído desasnar a colación, el asno se llama también pollino, borrico, jumento o rucio.
Pero no conozco otro nombre para la jirafa, y dudo que lo haya.


----------



## BETOREYES

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Pero no conozco otro nombre para la jirafa, y dudo que lo haya.



¿Y el científico qué?
_*Giraffa camelopardalis*_


----------



## BETOREYES

Bloodsun said:


> Bueno, al menos acabo de chequear, y el DUE no acepta esa burrada.



También podrías decir colombianada, porque por acá se usa, y no poco.


----------



## Bloodsun

BETOREYES said:


> También podrías decir colombianada, porque por acá se usa, y no poco.



Mis disculpas, entonces.  No pretendo ofender a nadie. Si alguien la usa, respetado sea. Pero no se la recomendaría a nadie.

Elesqueje: quedate tranquilo, que así como la RAE terminó aceptando *aburrición*, tarde o temprano aceptará también _estiración, entrenación_, etc.  Y entonces existirá en un diccionario (¡y qué diccionario!).


Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

BETOREYES said:


> ¿Y el científico qué?
> _*Giraffa camelopardalis*_



Cierto. Y en científico, 'estiramiento' puede ser 'stretching' .

Quien sienta alguna desazón por la penuria de palabras para expresar la acción o el efecto de estirar, a más de 'estiramiento' y 'estirado' o 'estirada'. puede recurrir a 'estirón'.
Pero si dice 'estiración' vamos a entenderlo.


----------



## Cebolleta

Bloodsun said:


> Mis disculpas, entonces.  No pretendo ofender a nadie. Si alguien la usa, respetado sea. Pero no se la recomendaría a nadie.
> 
> Elesqueje: quedate tranquilo, que así como la RAE terminó aceptando *aburrición*, tarde o temprano aceptará también _estiración, entrenación_, etc.  Y entonces existirá en un diccionario (¡y qué diccionario!).
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Tampoco hay que escandalizarse por lo de _aburrición_; según MAGUANÁ se incluyó en el DRAE en 1880. Hoy en día no se usa, como ocurrirá con tantas otras palabras que hoy nos parece indispensable que estén en el diccionario y sobre cuya inclusión quizá dentro de cincuenta años se opine "qué barbaridad que aceptasen esto".


----------



## RIU

Ejem Manuel, que vas muy estirado, vaya. ¿Eso no es entusiasmo?


----------



## elesqueje

Jonno said:


> Yo me puedo inventar también "estirantez", "estiridad" o cualquier derivado de estirar que use un prefijo. Y así de cada palabra conocida puedes inventar media docena de formas para decir lo mismo, porque hay herramientas de sobra en el idioma para poder hacerlo.
> 
> Pero eso no quiere decir que sean palabras usadas, y no tiene sentido preguntar "por qué no está reconocido"  No está... porque no es una palabra que se use.
> 
> Aparte, que una palabra no aparezca en el diccionario no quiere decir que no se use ni esté reconocida. Hay infinidad de palabras que existen, se usan habitualmente, y son absolutamente correctas, pero no están en los diccionarios de uso de la lengua.


 

hola y gracias a todos por sumar su opinión a la de otros,

por empezar por algún lógico lugar, hay palabras que están en un diccionario y otras no, y que su inclusión se debe a su condicion de uso o no; puede esto ser interpretado así?

entonces podría suponerse que una condición para incluirse en el diccionario es que el término se use, 
y entonces tenemos diccionarios de términos en uso,

otra condición para ser incluida en el diccionario es que debe estar bien construida.
y entonces podemos tener diccionarios de términos con posibilidades porque son estructuralmente correctos, aunque puede ser que no se usen.

y puede haber un tercer tipo de diccionario, con términos con voces, de significados diversos que a su vez pueden dar lugar a otros términos en base a técnicas de construcción aprobadas.

por otro lado, aparte del origen de los términos que conforman cada tipo de diccionario, me parece que de este análisis surge:
- que hasta tanto se incluya un término en el diccionario rae, está mal usada porque no está en el diccionario rae, verdad? 
- que la construcción es solo válida si toma para su construcción aquellos elementos del idioma aceptados previamente.
por ende, el rae solo muestra una parte de los términos y su significado y cuando en una búsqueda responde "no existe", está equivocado porque debiera de decir que no existe en sus listados, que no es lo mismo a no existir, que no es lo mismo a que si es o no usado en la comunicación verbal o escrita y menos aún responder a cual es su significado.

estoy equivocado respecto estos conceptos o a alguno de ellos? 
grs


----------



## RIU

Pues no acabo de entender tus argumentos. ¿Puedes explayarte más?


----------



## Jonno

> por empezar por algún lógico lugar, hay palabras que están en el rae y otras no, y que su inclusión se debe a su condicion de uso o no; puede estos ser interpretado así?


Que se use o que se haya usado alguna vez. Si se eliminan todas las palabras en desuso, no podríamos entender algunos textos del pasado 




> - que hasta tanto se incluya un término en el diccionario, está mal usada porque no está en el diccionario rae, verdad?



No es así. Hay infinidad de palabras de uso correcto que no están. Las razones habría que verlas caso por caso.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

RIU said:


> Pues no acabo de entender tus argumentos. ¿Puedes explayarte más?



Como explayarse, creo que elesqueje ya se ha explayado bastante. 
Creo también que es oportuno decir que no existe el rae, sino la RAE, Real Academia Española. Supongo que la referencia es al denostado DRAE, Diccionario de la lengua española elaborado y publicado por la RAE.
Me da vértigo pensar que haya tantos diccionarios de la lengua española como sugiere; aviados estaríamos. Aparte del DRAE tenemos el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas, también de la RAE, el Diccionario de uso del español, de María Moliner, muy acreditado, y otros muchos de diferentes autores y editoriales. En ellos es usual que se incluyan regionalismos y hasta localismos, palabras de uso familiar, coloquial, vulgar e incluso malsonantes.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

elesqueje said:


> Otra condición para ser incluida en el diccionario es que debe estar bien construida.
> Y entonces podemos tener diccionarios de términos con posibilidades porque son estructuralmente correctos, aunque puede ser que no se usen.


 
¿Para qué diantres iba a querer nadie un diccionario de palabras que no existen? Es tan absurdo como visitar un zoológico con animales invisibles.

Pero si quieres empezar uno, estás en tu derecho. Por mi parte, te apoyaré en todo. Aquí tienes una aportación:

*chorización*
_s. f._de _chorizar:_ Acto o acción que llevan a cabo los políticos españoles de cualquier pueblo, independientemente de su afiliación, en cuanto ponen sus manos en dinero público. Con mayúscula cuando es el Estado el que despilfarra alegremente los impuestos de los ciudadanos.

*chorizamiento* _(ver chorización)_
_s. m. _Acto o acción que llevan a cabo los políticos españoles de cualquier pueblo, independientemente de su afiliación, en cuanto ponen sus manos en dinero público. Con mayúscula cuando es el Estado el que despilfarra alegremente los impuestos de los ciudadanos.


----------



## Jonno

Valeria, me temo que los hispanohablantes del otro lado del charco verán incorrecta tu definición, por excluir al resto de países


----------



## Canela Mad

Valeria Mesalina said:


> ¿Para qué diantres iba a querer nadie un diccionario de palabras que no existen? Es tan absurdo como visitar un zoológico con animales invisibles.
> 
> Pero si quieres empezar uno, estás en tu derecho. Por mi parte, te apoyaré en todo. Aquí tienes una aportación:
> 
> *chorización*
> _s. f._de _chorizar:_ Acto o acción que llevan a cabo los políticos españoles de cualquier pueblo, independientemente de su afiliación, en cuanto ponen sus manos en dinero público. Con mayúscula cuendo es el Estado el que despilfarra alegremente los impuestos de los ciudadanos.
> 
> *chorizamiento* _(ver chorización)_
> _s. m. _Acto o acción que llevan a cabo los políticos españoles de cualquier pueblo, independientemente de su afiliación, en cuanto ponen sus manos en dinero público. Con mayúscula cuendo es el Estado el que despilfarra alegremente los impuestos de los ciudadanos.


 
OJO: Todo Diccionario serio debe tener en cuenta las variaciones locales y acepciones, un poco más de investigación, por favor: 
*chorización*
_s. f._de _chorizar:_ 2. Acto o acción de embutirse en un atuendo varias tallas más pequeñas de la indicada con el propósito de obtener una figura sensual pero con el triste resultado de emular a un embutido ambulante.


----------



## Cebolleta

Valeria Mesalina said:


> *chorización*
> _s. f._de _chorizar:_ Acto o acción que llevan a cabo los políticos españoles de cualquier pueblo, independientemente de su afiliación, en cuanto ponen sus manos en dinero público. Con mayúscula cuendo es el Estado el que despilfarra alegremente los impuestos de los ciudadanos.
> 
> *chorizamiento* _(ver chorización)_
> _s. m. _Acto o acción que llevan a cabo los políticos españoles de cualquier pueblo, independientemente de su afiliación, en cuanto ponen sus manos en dinero público. Con mayúscula cuendo es el Estado el que despilfarra alegremente los impuestos de los ciudadanos.



Hay quien ya usa "chorificación" con el sentido de "robar". Y siempre nos queda "chorar", por otra parte dentro del DRAE:

*chorar.* (De chori).

 *1.* tr. vulg. Hurtar, robar.​
Todo ello junto a 

*chorear.*
* 1. *tr. coloq. Arg., Chile y Perú. robar (‖ tomar para sí lo ajeno).​
Así pues, añade los posibles _choramiento_ y _choración_, _choreamiento_ y _choreificación_, junto con _chorificamiento_ y _chorificación_.


----------



## Peón

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Cierto. Y en científico, 'estiramiento' puede ser 'stretching' .





Mientras nosotros seguimos discutiendo entre "estiración", "estiramiento" y demás, la gilada, que siempre anda en busca de lo nuevo y de lo "cul" siempre y cuando suene in inglish, terminará imponiendo ese bendito "stretching".

Saludos


----------



## elesqueje

RIU said:


> Pues no acabo de entender tus argumentos. ¿Puedes explayarte más?


 
tiempo atrás me comuniqué via internet con una amiga española y debido a la diferenca cultural y uso de la lengua hubo un mal entendido, asique le dije que el término no estaba en el DRAE y que si queríamos entendernos, debía usar esos términos. 
sabiendo que mi amiga española es cuidadosa en el uso de la lengua hace dos días usé el término estiración, incitándola a hacer algún comentario cuando lo incluí, y de acuerdo a lo previsto me dijo que no podía usarse porque no estaba en el DRAE;
este juego me llevó a pensar en los diccionarios, su confección y su valor, asi como cual es y cual no es el tema respecto el uso, y no uso, existencia o falta de existencia, su registro, etc, etc
intercambiar ideas al respecto me ha ayudado, por cuanto ahora me encuentro en una etapa de mayor flexibilidad en el uso de las expresiones.
gracias por sus opiniones,


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Enhorabuena, elesqueje. Se ve que 'has prendido'


----------



## elesqueje

asi mismo llegué a la conclusión que un término para ser incluido en el DRAE debe ser usado fuera de los cánones de la lengua aceptados por la RAE por un tiempo indeterminado.


----------



## Masseperdioencuba

¿Qué sentido tiene inventar nuevas palabras cuándo lo que se quiere expresar ya está en el diccionario?
¿No sería más lógico aprender a utilizar mejor el lenguaje comunmente aceptado?
¿Porqué _Estiración_ si ya existe _Estiramiento?_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

elesqueje said:


> asi mismo llegué a la conclusión que un término para ser incluido en el DRAE debe ser usado fuera de los cánones de la lengua aceptados por la RAE por un tiempo indeterminado.



Creo que yerras. La única condición intrínseca para que una palabra sea incluida en el DRAE es que no lo esté de antemano; las demás condiciones son contingentes, y creo que solo conocidas por los señores académicos. 
Como ejemplo vale la palabra objeto de tu consulta, 'estiración'. Como bien cita francisgranada en el post 15 "Los sufijos típicos para formar sustantivos abstractos de verbos en español son _-*ión*_, _-*m*(i)*ento* _y _-(n)*cia*/*za*_", o sea que estiración no está fuera de los cánones, así que no podría incluido en el DRAE. Pero lo será, y tendremos estiramiento, estirado/estirada, estiración, stretching, lifting, straightening,... lo que haga falta.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Masseperdioencuba said:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene inventar nuevas palabras cuándo lo que se quiere expresar ya está en el diccionario?
> ¿No sería más lógico aprender a utilizar mejor el lenguaje comunmente aceptado?
> ¿Porqué _Estiración_ si ya existe _Estiramiento?_


 
¿Y por qué no levantación además de levantamiento? Podríamos abrir hilos infinitos haciendo la misma pregunta.

Mal vamos si seguimos por ahí.


----------



## Vampiro

Desde mi humilde punto de vista esta no es una discusión bizantina, el tema no es menor.
Defender el uso de una palabra como “estiración”, bien podría provocar una levantación, parafraseando un poco a Valeria Mesalina.
El problema es que algunos no sabrían qué es lo que se está defendiendo y otros no sabrían cómo hacerlo, es decir nos encontraríamos con el problema de una falta de posicionación efectiva frente un tema que requiere profunda discernimientación.
Creo yo…
_


----------



## elesqueje

Vampiro said:


> Desde mi humilde punto de vista esta no es una discusión bizantina, el tema no es menor.
> Defender el uso de una palabra como “estiración”, bien podría provocar una levantación, parafraseando un poco a Valeria Mesalina.
> El problema es que algunos no sabrían qué es lo que se está defendiendo y otros no sabrían cómo hacerlo, es decir nos encontraríamos con el problema de una falta de posicionación efectiva frente un tema que requiere profunda discernimientación.
> Creo yo…
> _


 
coincido que no es menor, 
gracias


----------



## elesqueje

cada una de las respuestas me hacen ver facetas muy interesantes de cada uno de los contestantes,
gracias por ellas


----------



## DeiTass

*estirón *



m. Acción de estirar o arrancar bruscamente y con fuerza una cosa:
me pegó un estirón de orejas.
 Crecimiento rápido en altura de una persona.
 ♦ Se usa sobre todo con los verbos dar o pegar: ¡menudo estirón ha dado Juanito!

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:


----------



## RIU

elesqueje said:


> tiempo atrás me comuniqué via internet con una amiga española y debido a la diferenca cultural y uso de la lengua hubo un mal entendido, asique le dije que el término no estaba en el DRAE y que si queríamos entendernos, debía usar esos términos.
> sabiendo que mi amiga española es cuidadosa en el uso de la lengua hace dos días usé el término estiración, incitándola a hacer algún comentario cuando lo incluí, y de acuerdo a lo previsto me dijo que no podía usarse porque no estaba en el DRAE;
> este juego me llevó a pensar en los diccionarios, su confección y su valor, asi como cual es y cual no es el tema respecto el uso, y no uso, existencia o falta de existencia, su registro, etc, etc
> intercambiar ideas al respecto me ha ayudado, por cuanto ahora me encuentro en una etapa de mayor flexibilidad en el uso de las expresiones.
> gracias por sus opiniones,



Pillo. Dado que lo que se puede usar es menor que lo que no se puede usar, un no-diccionario sería infinito.


----------



## Canela Mad

RIU said:


> Pillo. Dado que lo que se puede usar es menor que lo que no se puede usar, un no-diccionario sería infinito.


 
Un libro de arena, como diría Borges.


----------



## RIU

Canela Mad said:


> Un libro de arena, como diría Borges.



Fijo.


----------



## Masseperdioencuba

¿Contestantes? ¿No sería mejor participantes o intervinientes?

Creo que el Esqueje utiliza un léxico peculiar


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

elesqueje said:


> cada una de las respuestas me hacen ver facetas muy interesantes de cada uno de los contestantes,
> gracias por ellas


 
¿Eres psicólogo?

Lo digo porque filólogo fijo que no. No has puesto ni una mayúscula donde corresponde. 

Sinceramente creí que lo que te interesaba estudiar era el lenguaje, y no la personalidad de los participantes.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
Aunque creo que el asunto está más que debatido, he seguido pensando y ahora recuerdo un supuesto en que se produjo, delante de nuestras narices, el cambio desde "equipamiento" (deportivo) a "equipación", que ha terminado asentándose. Ya dijo y argumentó muy bien Víctor Pérez que tales supuestos eran posibles, por más que yo insisto en lo poco conveniente y lo nada estético que resulta el término "estiración", que espero que se le haya olvidado a Elesqueje.


----------



## elesqueje

RIU said:


> Pillo. Dado que lo que se puede usar es menor que lo que no se puede usar, un no-diccionario sería infinito.


 
Tomo tu observacion, gracias.


----------



## Peón

Valeria Mesalina said:


> ¿Eres psicólogo?
> 
> Lo digo porque filólogo fijo que no. No has puesto ni una mayúscula donde corresponde.
> 
> Sinceramente creí que lo que te interesaba estudiar era el lenguaje, y no la personalidad de los participantes.



Podría iniciarse el estudio psicológico conmigo? Me puedo ahorrar fortunas dejando al analista....




clares3 said:


> Hola a todos
> Aunque creo que el asunto está más que debatido, he seguido pensando y ahora recuerdo un supuesto en que se produjo, delante de nuestras narices, el cambio desde "equipamiento" (deportivo) a "equipación", que ha terminado asentándose. Ya dijo y argumentó muy bien Víctor Pérez que tales supuestos eran posibles, por más que yo insisto en lo poco conveniente y lo nada estético que resulta el término "estiración", que espero que se le haya olvidado a Elesqueje.



Pero fíjate amigo Clares que "equipación" si bien ha llegado a estas playas desde la madre patria, no ha prendido del todo y nos sigue sonando extraña. 

Saludos


----------



## clares3

Peón said:


> Pero fíjate amigo Clares que "equipación" si bien ha llegado a estas playas desde la madre patria, no ha prendido del todo y nos sigue sonando extraña.  Saludos


Pues en España ha calado hasta el fondo. Al principio chirriaba pero el uso la ha consolidado. Yo no la uso pero la sufro continuamente. Lo preocupante es que estiramiento y estiración siguen la misma lógica
Saludos cordiales, querido Peón


----------



## Antpax

*Hola a todos:

Como sabéis, los foros de WR son un complemento de los diccionarios, y  los hilos deben tratar sobre palabras o expresiones concretas de los  idiomas.

Este hilo ha degenerado en un debate sobre si los diccionarios incluyen  unas palabras y no otras, y los motivos por los que se recogen las  palabras o no, que no están dentro del ámbito de nuestros foros.

Por tanto, este hilo queda cerrado.

Saludos.

Antpax(Mod)*


----------

